# Site Status - Current News On Transfer



## codewolf (Nov 23, 2007)

for those that want the technical jargon:


> - data transfered
> - software installed and configured.
> - second gigabit NIC on the new box has to be connected to the DB server



for those that want it in english:


> data transfered
> software installed and configured.
> Database needs to be connected.


there are a few other things to be done too....

so expect FA back up within a few days.


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up ^_^


----------



## Leasara (Nov 23, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> <stuff...>
> so expect FA back up within a few days.



Unless 'days" is a typo, I predict much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Lando (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a long time!


----------



## TheGru (Nov 23, 2007)

I can wait, been without it for three weeks prior to my recent return, so a few more days ain't gonna kill me.


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2007)

FA won't be back online for the next 10 hours, granted. Let's call it a `human factor`, and leave it at that.


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> I can wait, been without it for three weeks prior to my recent return, so a few more days ain't gonna kill me.



lol You've got so many pictures from me waiting in your inbox xD Welcome back hon!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 23, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Let's call it a `human factor`, and leave it at that.



I now see, in my minds eye, this poor random FA worker tangled up in wires, while an emergency team tries to free him without unplugging anything. 

But that's just me.


----------



## missdavies (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you very much for the update


----------



## Zekumas (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> FA won't be back online for the next 10 hours, granted. Let's call it a `human factor`, and leave it at that.



now I see a Random FA employee slumped in front of a machine snoring with four large cups of coffee surrounding him, one empty and on its side


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone forgot to tweak my.conf to include the IP address of the second adapter?


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

That's `my.cnf`, and network interfaces are not being configured in `there` 

It's a network topology issue that requires manual intervention, or in other words, pop the cable from one box and connect it to the other.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 24, 2007)

i see an FA employee playing twister in the nude with that chick from that picture with the really fat naked chick on it with pigtails and she's playing twister.

he can keep playing for a bit, he looks like he's having fun and i don't want to deny him that.

and if you don't know the picture, but are interested in seeing something pretty effed up, private message me and i'll send you the image.

so you'd have something to do while we wait for FA to come back online ^^


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 24, 2007)

I see the FA worker looking confused at an analog clock.


----------



## LeoJ (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> That's `my.cnf`, and network interfaces are not being configured in `there`
> 
> It's a network topology issue that requires manual intervention, or in other words, pop the cable from one box and connect it to the other.



And I'll bet that on this holiday weekend, there's no one in the facility to do so, and won't be until Monday?


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

Meliz said:
			
		

> i see an FA employee playing twister in the nude with that chick from that picture with the really fat naked chick on it with pigtails and she's playing twister.



Mmmm...naked twister with fat chicks.   :9

-MMM-


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 24, 2007)

The poor worker is more than likely trapped under her.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I see the FA worker looking confused at an analog clock.


yea, i hear they have binary clocks in there


----------



## karoug (Nov 24, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Zulu Time Dawn in there!

(booooo hissssss)


----------



## net-cat (Nov 24, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s/poor random FA worker/Fender/ and you're not far from the truth...


----------



## Bokebo (Nov 24, 2007)

meh, this lets me get used to the forums some more


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 24, 2007)

Look at the bright side; we will have a few days to actually create some more furry art with the time that we would have spent socializing on FA!  I've even been able to work in two Thanksgiving dinners, one at a ranch 40 miles from the nearest power line. Of course there is the dark side, too; in addition to the cardiovascular risks of multi-hour feasts, it is so much easier to look at someone else's furry art than to create your own.  Oh well, back to the 70 layer American Furry photomorph...

*damnImissmyfinefurryfriends*

Thanks, guys, for working so hard and long over TurkeyTime to put FA back together again in spite of the shrapnel from assploding mySQL tables and the danger of tentacle rape from playing Twister with a Medusa's nest of identical appearing cables.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Update: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14706


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, say, will you guys finally add a search fuctions with the server move? Its about danm time we get a search again. I still dont understand why it causes problems to have a search. With a site as big as FA, a search is nessecary, then not everyone wants to browse 300 pages to find a certain pic or certain artist. How often people tell me about artists on Fa and I cant search for them and have to ask for the link to the artists gallery. 

Hell, by now the whole site should have been redesinged and recretaed with a search, filters and whatnot.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, say, will you guys finally add a search fuctions with the server move? Its about danm time we get a search again. I still dont understand why it causes problems to have a search. With a site as big as FA, a search is nessecary, then not everyone wants to browse 300 pages to find a certain pic or certain artist. How often people tell me about artists on Fa and I cant search for them and have to ask for the link to the artists gallery.
> 
> Hell, by now the whole site should have been redesinged and recretaed with a search, filters and whatnot.



I see you do not understand the complexities of web programming.  It's never as simple as you want it to be.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I see you do not understand the complexities of web programming.  It's never as simple as you want it to be.


agreed.... i spent close to 6 hours today programming one page....


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell, what are 6 hours? The page is without search for over a year if not longer now and you talk about 6 hours. All similar sites to FA have all a search who works just fine, so whats the problem? Just add a searh and we dont need to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 24, 2007)

well, if you give them a search function that works i'm sure they'll plug it in ^^

last year the rule was, in a program

if you don't like it, fix it yourself.
those that bitch about something, fail. automatically.

yayz ^^


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Hell, what are 6 hours? .



6 hours that you didn't have to give up, thats what.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 24, 2007)

Meliz said:
			
		

> well, if you give them a search function that works i'm sure they'll plug it in ^^
> 
> last year the rule was, in a program
> 
> ...


Thats why you have coders who should fix that. IÂ´m just saying that FA had a working search and it was disabled due to preformance issues, what I dont undernstand. All other sites simmilar have a search and they have no problems. Why not ask them how they did it? 

And you can still add google for searching the site, but not even that is done, something that VCL has since a while now.

All I say is, that it should have been done long ago, expect there are some more important things or something I dont know. I heard that the search will be never be done at all, while they simply cant do it. Why not just say that then?


----------



## BarclayR (Nov 24, 2007)

Meliz said:
			
		

> well, if you give them a search function that works i'm sure they'll plug it in ^^
> 
> last year the rule was, in a program
> 
> ...



Easier said than done.

You can't create a database search function that works until you know:
1. What database API is being used on FA.  PHP has 3 of them for MySQL.  That's just the built-in ones, there are other that are layered on top of those, such as Pear:B.
2. What the database structure looks like.

It sounds like you've taken at least one programming class, certainly you don't expect to be able to design a program that does data processing without knowing what that data looks like?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Thats why you have coders who should fix that. IÂ´m just saying that FA had a working search and it was disabled due to preformance issues, what I dont undernstand.



The way the search was programmed before, it was using up massive amounts of system resources, and putting huge amounts of strain on the servers -- which, in turn, caused the site to be slow or not function at all -- which, in turn, had people bitching.  Therefore, the search was disabled.

Putting a search function back into the current version of the FA backend would require "shoehorning" it into place, and it would be very clunky and inefficient -- things which, on a site as large and busy as FurAffinity, are Very Bad Things.

IIRC, Ferrox is being programmed from the ground up with Search in mind, so it will be much less taxing on the servers.

As I understand it, *Search will not return before the Ferrox update,* so stop demanding it asking.  (directed at search-whiners in general, not just Havoc here)


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, what is Ferrox and isnt that "update" in the talks since a long time now? Where is that supposed update? The whole thing starts to sound like the deleopment sycle from DNF..... Why not use something else instead? There should be more Servers/programs etc, for websites out there then this Ferrox.


----------



## karoug (Nov 24, 2007)

What about putting search on a separate server with its own database? You can control how often the indexes are rebuilt as well as the priority. Then the searches would only run off of the indexed data in the search database and not hit the main database. 

I don't know what their server setup is now so can't guess if there is a server resource available to do this in the first place.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, what is Ferrox and isnt that "update" in the talks since a long time now? Where is that supposed update?



The coding team is working on it.  Re-writing a site as huge and complex as FurAffinity is a HUGE undertaking, especially when you aren't the one who programmed it the first time and have to pick apart someone else's code, which may or may not be properly documented.



			
				Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> The whole thing starts to sound like the deleopment sycle from DNF...



You're not the first to make that comparison; and, sadly, you probably won't be the last.



			
				Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Why not use something else instead? There should be more Servers/programs etc, for websites out there then this Ferrox.



See my previous comment about "shoehorning" things into place.



			
				karoug said:
			
		

> What about putting search on a separate server with its own database? You can control how often the indexes are rebuilt as well as the priority. Then the searches would only run off of the indexed data in the search database and not hit the main database.
> 
> I don't know what their server setup is now so can't guess if there is a server resource available to do this in the first place.



Four words: "bigger fish to fry".

The coding team is dedicating the time they spend working on FA (remember, this is a side-project for them, not a job) strictly to working on Ferrox.  Such a system would have to be programmed pretty much solely by yak, who is busy holding the existing site together and making small adjustments to it in preparation for Ferrox.


----------



## karoug (Nov 24, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Four words: "bigger fish to fry".
> 
> The coding team is dedicating the time they spend working on FA (remember, this is a side-project for them, not a job) strictly to working on Ferrox.  Such a system would have to be programmed pretty much solely by yak, who is busy holding the existing site together and making small adjustments to it in preparation for Ferrox.



You mean Yak isn't getting paid for this? Geez, he needs to at least set up an Amazon wish list for himself!


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

karoug said:
			
		

> You mean Yak isn't getting paid for this? Geez, he needs to at least set up an Amazon wish list for himself!



What he said.  

-MMM-


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

karoug said:
			
		

> You mean Yak isn't getting paid for this?



This is an all-volunteer gig.  The only money that any of the admins get is via the "Donate" link, which IIRC doesn't even cover the cost of bandwidth for the site's traffic.  Dragoneer pays the rest of that out of pocket, along with the site's other expenses.  If he had to pay the rest of the staff too, we wouldn't have a site at all.


----------



## Haystack (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, what is Ferrox and isnt that "update" in the talks since a long time now? Where is that supposed update? The whole thing starts to sound like the deleopment sycle from DNF..... Why not use something else instead? There should be more Servers/programs etc, for websites out there then this Ferrox.



Tell me, Havoc, how much are you paying for the use of this site?

I don't see that you or any other user here has the privilege of _demanding_ anything from the admins or programmers.  The service they provide is free to the community.  Please, don't abuse their generosity by insinuating they are slacking on their FA-related work.  These people have lives, jobs, and school outside of FA.  They can't do this 24/7.  It may take a long time for Ferrox to debut -- the programmers are creating an entirely new system to replace what's in place now.  It's not simple or easy to design a system that can handle the severe data loads we users place on FA.  The problem with using existing solutions is that they would have to be modified to provide many of the special features that make FA unique and cool...and still might not work well enough to deal with the server load.  (That, and I get the idea this is supposed to be an "all-furry" thing.  Made By Furries For Furries, yes?  Nice concept, and totally workable with the number of codeheads the fandom possesses.)

I want to see a search feature, too, but not if it breaks things.  I can wait for a stable search that doesn't turn FA into gooey sticky Alaska-in-January molasses.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

After this server move a lot of issues will be resolved and thus, there will be time to work on something other then just the server, trying to keep in working under the load.

Also, what Rhainor said directly above me.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus folks, don't start that whole `help us pay our bills or get over it` routine.
There is a list of things people are obliged to do when they are running a public service, no matter if they are being payed or not for this.


----------



## KarishadFox (Nov 24, 2007)

So I have a question to ask. Is this legit? http://www.ferroxart.net/ I've been getting emails and messages about it all day now from a wide array of critters.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

KarishadFox said:
			
		

> So I have a question to ask. Is this legit? http://www.ferroxart.net/ I've been getting emails and messages about it all day now from a wide array of critters.



Yes, it's legit.  It's a test to see if any of the site features broke after switching from PHP v4 to PHP v5, which was done during the server swap.

*It is not a test of Ferrox*.  It is the same ol' FurAffinity programming you've been using (with a few optimizations), simply being accessed through a different domain name.

I assume the "ferroxart" domain will be used for beta-testing the actual Ferrox code at some point in the future, which is why they went ahead and registered it.


----------



## KarishadFox (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay. Thank you muchly. 




			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Yes, it's legit.  It's a test to see if any of the site features broke after switching from PHP v4 to PHP v5, which was done during the server swap.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

KarishadFox said:
			
		

> So I have a question to ask. Is this legit? http://www.ferroxart.net/ I've been getting emails and messages about it all day now from a wide array of critters.



Weird Al Yankovic - Virus Alert Lyrics

[Lyrics deleted for brevity.  URL below.]

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Weird-Al-Yankovic/Virus-Alert.html



-MMM-


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Offtopic and TLDR. Could be considered annoying spam. Please don't do that again.


----------



## Haystack (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Jesus folks, don't start that whole `help us pay our bills or get over it` routine.
> There is a list of things people are obliged to do when they are running a public service, no matter if they are being payed or not for this.



I wasn't telling people to "get over it".  I was suggesting to one person that they be a little more patient, understanding, and polite when they criticize.  There was no need for that person to suggest the admins and programmers aren't doing their job.  Seriously, that's a horribly ungrateful and downright rude thing to say.  It's not constructive at all.  

The free nature of this service doesn't mean it should be anything less than top-notch, but it does mean that getting there might take longer than it would with a full-time programming team.  Constructive criticism is cool.  So are polite complaints and suggestions for improvement.  What's not cool is suggesting that the FA team's not doing their best to make this site better.  Every time the site's encountered a problem lately, you folks have been right on top of it, trying to get it fixed.  So when I see someone claiming otherwise, I do feel obliged to point out how wrong they are.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Offtopic and TLDR. Could be considered annoying spam. Please don't do that again.



(nodnods)  Righto.  Sorry, just my stream of consciousness running its normal odd path.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 24, 2007)

It's legit. But I think it'll work better if Ferrox is Officially Released.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Hell, what are 6 hours? The page is without search for over a year if not longer now and you talk about 6 hours. All similar sites to FA have all a search who works just fine, so whats the problem? Just add a searh and we dont need to talk about it anymore.


ok..take that 6 solid hours for one (reasonably simple) page, multipy that atlest 10-fold for the complexity of FA, you have 60 hours, multiply that 60 hours by the amount of different pages that FA has.....atleast 20 so were upto 1200 hours, then also split that time up to roughly an hour or 2 a day (if you're lucky) to work on the search function/ferrox so even in this reasonably simple experiment were looking atbetween 600 days (1 3/4 years) to 1200 days (3 1/3) years just to do this kind of stuff..... please think next time before you post next time Lt. Havoc.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 24, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Lt.Havoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furries with lives outside FA?
IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Mazz said:
			
		

> Furries with lives outside FA?
> IMPOSSIBLE!



Hi.  My name is STrRedWolf.  I'm the administrator of Comic Genesis, a service completely unrelated to FA.  Nice to impossibly meet you.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> Mazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.

That said, we've gotten off-topic.  Let's get back, shall we?


----------



## Greyblade (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, being on-topic would be nice.

how's the transfer coming?  Is it hoping for too much to be looking for an ETA?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it may be a bit much to expect any info or progress in the next few hours, as it its quite literally the dead of night here in the Eastern time zone, where the servers (and more than a couple of the staff) are located.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 25, 2007)

Greyblade said:
			
		

> how's the transfer coming?  Is it hoping for too much to be looking for an ETA?


I'm still trying to figure out how long a FA Day is.


----------



## TheGru (Nov 25, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Greyblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, but I think we can all agree it's more that 24 hours. 

I'm not too worried it'll be back when it gets back.


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 25, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out how long a FA Day is.



Hopefully, not as long as a day on Venus. :lol:


----------



## Charem (Nov 25, 2007)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Hopefully, not as long as a day on Venus. :lol:



How long IS a day on Venus?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Charem said:
			
		

> WHPellic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


116.75 earth days


----------



## Charem (Nov 25, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> 116.75 earth days



XD  Well then, I think we can safely say that FA will be back before then!


----------



## docwilkie (Nov 25, 2007)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> Mazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had not seen comicgen before, I like what I see and look forward to exploring the sight.


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh MY GAAAAWWWD
FA was up for about 5 minutes last night then disappeared, and now ferroxart.net isn't working either!!!! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!?!?!/?!/!? *head swallows itself*


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Oh MY GAAAAWWWD
> FA was up for about 5 minutes last night then disappeared, and now ferroxart.net isn't working either!!!! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!?!?!/?!/!? *head swallows itself*



That is what I want to know, I was all set to beta test the new server and never got a chance to check it out.:?:


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Update: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14706




That doesn't work for me. It gets me one of those 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage' errors, I have tryed refreshing and nothing happens... HELP ME!!!


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

Both FA and, er, FA are down. I use Firefox and still can't access either of them. 
DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

Jasonwolf said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing works, not even www.ferroxart.net itself!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> Jasonwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops, quoted the wrong post by Yak, but anyway, ferroxart is not working for me at all, I get that error... but that link I accidently quoted works ok.


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

Um...that link leads to this thread. XD


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Um...that link leads to this thread. XD




That was an error on my part


----------



## ZeferFalcon (Nov 25, 2007)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> Faradin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, guys, guys, before someone has an aneurism, read the first page of this thread. FA will be down for a few days while they get everything set up for the new domain name and such.


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

....
You are made of fail.
That's not what's freaking us out. FA has been moving for the past few days, but last night it was back up for a few minutes, then went down again. And now the mirror site isn't working either. :/ *pets teh young pup* It's okay....you didn't know....I forgive you.


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like everybody is going through FA withdrawls.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 25, 2007)

im not 100% sure whats going on, but from what i have seen the apache (IIS??) server that is/was being used seems to have gone on vacation at the moment....


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Both FA and, er, FA are down. I use Firefox and still can't access either of them.
> DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM



Oh yay! I love that song! GIR can be a genius at times *doom doom doom doom doom...*

And meanwhile, apparently, this is not the longest it's been down...
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14706&page=6


			
				blade said:
			
		

> This downtime is nothing compared to the uber downage of years ago. Tis why I'm quite patient ;p
> 
> Besides, I'm sure that everyone's working on things behind the scenes reguardless and doing the best job they can.  Even if it takes a week or so, it'll take that long and still be good.  There are hopes that it won't take that long, however if it *needs* that long then it should take a while.


How long WAS this legendary downage?


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

NGAAAAAH I NEEDZ MAH PORN *foams at the mouth*
Please...for the love of God...help us...*fetal position*


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> NGAAAAAH I NEEDZ MAH PORN *foams at the mouth*
> Please...for the love of God...help us...*fetal position*



I am with foamy


----------



## webwiz23 (Nov 25, 2007)

Mah eye twitches! (for various other reasons)

What I wonder is that is FA run off of someone's how built and run server set? Or are it remote?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 25, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> im not 100% sure whats going on, but from what i have seen the apache (IIS??) server that is/was being used seems to have gone on vacation at the moment....



Oh I hope it's not IIS... or Apache logging to MySQL.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

seadog-driftwood said:
			
		

> How long WAS this legendary downage?



Lemme put on me ol'lady glasses and research that for you *had to go waaaaaaaaay back in her LJ as well as the sheezy journals when most were on there...then decides to just go to the wiki XP*

august of 05 to december 05 http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Fur_affinity


So, I've lived through months of no FA, did i like it? No sir.  Did I wait patiently, yussir.


----------



## sixclaws (Nov 25, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> seadog-driftwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you went to Y!hosting like the rest of us? And only to find out that the site's was loaded with bitter hags.


----------



## yak (Nov 25, 2007)

See the beta test thread, this thread will not be updated.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been with sheezy, then after that debacle, I had joined up with many a site just to keep things open, including y!gallery, though truthfully, FA's been my browser homepage for an age.  I've seen many galleries go down and many keep on chugging.  Though my reasons for joining was for exposure, not because I had given up or grown impatient. ;p

iffen you want to ask me more, just pm since this is edging on ot ;p


----------



## Vampire-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> NGAAAAAH I NEEDZ MAH PORN *foams at the mouth*
> Please...for the love of God...help us...*fetal position*





			
				webwiz23 said:
			
		

> Mah eye twitches! (for various other reasons)





			
				Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Sounds like everybody is going through FA withdrawls.



http://vampire-kun.deviantart.com/art/Withdrawal-70562941
originaly wanted to wait till FA is back on and upload it there but... it just FITS
and yes, i know i drew it quite crappy


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 25, 2007)

Vampire-kun said:
			
		

> http://vampire-kun.deviantart.com/art/Withdrawal-70562941
> originaly wanted to wait till FA is back on and upload it there but... it just FITS
> and yes, i know i drew it quite crappy



Hee!  

-MMM-


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Nov 25, 2007)

this is why I have been uploading to F.A.P and Yiffstar.  If an when FA comes back up I will be posting there too.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I still need to wait also.


----------



## Ember (Nov 25, 2007)

FA is loading for me briefly before spazzing out, normally as I'm trying to post a comment *fumes*


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 25, 2007)

O HAI, I CAN HAS MY PR0N NOW?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Dead again, there was a glimmer of hope.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

go to -> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14757

or quoted from the link:



			
				yak said:
			
		

> At the moment we are trying to bring FA back online, but are experiencing software issues that result in a kernel panic. This is why some of you might have seen FA online for a minute, and the offline again.
> 
> Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Faradin (Nov 25, 2007)

/: Ë™sÉ¹Çsn É¹ÉlnÆƒÇÉ¹ Çsn oÊ‡ ÇÆƒÉÉ¯Ép lÉÇÉ¹ ÇÉ¯os ÇsnÉÉ” uÉÉ” ÇÆƒÉÊ‡no ÉŸo puÄ±Êž sÄ±É¥Ê‡


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> /: Ë™sÉ¹Çsn É¹ÉlnÆƒÇÉ¹ Çsn oÊ‡ ÇÆƒÉÉ¯Ép lÉÇÉ¹ ÇÉ¯os ÇsnÉÉ” uÉÉ” ÇÆƒÉÊ‡no ÉŸo puÄ±Êž sÄ±É¥Ê‡



lol


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish it doesn't happen here.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2007)

use?  It could've worked but the use got in the way XP


----------



## GothPanda (Nov 26, 2007)

Kernel Panic = ONOES!!!  Computer won't start!  Linux, damn you!!!

And then, if it's my Kernel panicking...  I cry...  I cry tons...


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 26, 2007)

Kernel 32 has overheated!

Re-booted Popcorn 32?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 26, 2007)

Here... have some butter


----------



## Espilonarge (Nov 26, 2007)

Your computer has stopped.

IQ_NOT_MORE_OR_LESS_THERE

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah Windows broken blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 26, 2007)

Did someone say they clogged up their tubes? The Internet's not a big damn truck!


----------



## Kamon (Nov 26, 2007)

GIMME PRON NOW. NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. SUBS DONT WORK FOREVER YA KNOW


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 26, 2007)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> Here... have some butter


Awesome.
Want some?


----------



## nemmie (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there going to be a mirror server of FA down the road some time? should this ever happen again? what I am getting is the server hosting the site software is acting up not the database server right?


----------



## ponyguy (Nov 26, 2007)

nemmie said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a mirror server of FA down the road some time? should this ever happen again? what I am getting is the server hosting the site software is acting up not the database server right?



Oy, be fair!  These guys are working on a shoestring!  If they get double the donations (more than, since donations aren't cutting it right now), then MAYBE they could afford to run a mirror.  Do you have a mirror of your desktop computer in case it ever goes down?  I'm amazed at what amateurs (no offense intended) have been able to accomplish here.  If it was me, I'd put the money into mortgage, insurance food, heat and other luxuries (which is why my own computer is seven years old).  Servers that can handle this kind of load ain't cheap.  If you just stop and realize these guys aren't likely any richer than you are, then ask the question of yourself -- Gee, I just spent $6,000 on computer equipment.  Why don't I buy TWICE that much?

BTW, I'm also amazed at the patience of the admins and codepigs in the face of some monumental whinging.  Go team!


----------



## ponyguy (Nov 26, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> See the beta test thread, this thread will not be updated.



Thread locked for lameage.  I didn't do it. :roll:


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

But Yak did start a new thread to keep us informed.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14757


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 26, 2007)

ponyguy said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to the beta test thread and clicked on the link and got 403 forbidden


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm not sure if anyone have noticed but FA is down! Is anybody else noticing this?


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm not sure if anyone have noticed but FA is down! Is anybody else noticing this?



Yeah, FA has been down for nearly a week.


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 26, 2007)

ponyguy said:
			
		

> nemmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the data transmission costs are the big financial challenge, and are currently running near $900 per month, paid mostly by a very generous Dragoneer.  A suitable mirror server would cost about as much as what you recently spent on your computer equipment.  Most FA members are students, and the cost of college education has been rising far more rapidly than the Consumer Price Index (which is rigged by "quality adjustments" anyway), leaving them between a rock and a hard place.  The good news for FA is the paid (OK, they are legally donations) banners!  I hope that there will be a lot more ads because the number of furrys will inevitably eventually outrun Dragoneer's paycheck.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear the veritable jet scream of that one flying right over your head.


----------



## nemmie (Nov 26, 2007)

ponyguy said:
			
		

> nemmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do have a live mirror of my desktop and server I also have my computer and my mates computer, network hubs, routers and gateway on a 4 hour battery back up. Down time cost me money


----------



## ponyguy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmm.  I wonder if the team is trying to implement a bleeding-edge distro full of beta drivers, like Fedora Core.  It can be a right pain in the ass to do RedHat's beta testing for them.


----------



## karoug (Nov 26, 2007)

My guess is it's the sata raid controller drivers. Sometimes you have to actually use previous versions of the drivers, ask for a beta driver, etc. to get it to work. My second guess would be incompatible memory or having it set up incorrectly in the BIOS. Of course this is a totally blind guess without seeing the init messages. :?:

Most likely they know what the problem is but can't do anything about it right now.

Keep your fingers crossed!



			
				ponyguy said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I wonder if the team is trying to implement a bleeding-edge distro full of beta drivers, like Fedora Core.  It can be a right pain in the ass to do RedHat's beta testing for them.


----------



## wut (Nov 26, 2007)

KERNEL PANICS!


----------



## nemmie (Nov 26, 2007)

I do give the guys 4 paw and a tail up for working their fur, scales and/or tails off. Thanks guys from Nemmie


----------



## Artic (Nov 26, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> KERNEL PANICS!



I loves you.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 26, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> KERNEL PANICS!



Ooo!  Much better than mine.  (applause)

-MMM-


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> KERNEL PANICS!



no..




So I went on FA today and I noticed I can't see it! What's the matter? Do anyone else have this problem? Is the site down?


----------



## quentinwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> no..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read through the thread,  Kernel Panics are the Linux version of a Windows Blue Screen.  They are just having problems with their servers (computers), so until they get them fixed, Furaffinity is down.

No-one knows how long it will stay down for though, so just keep trying it once a day or so.  Once the page loads, then obviously its back up, If it still doesn't load then its still down. 

For me, the Ferrox url was only up for about a day, then it too was unavailable.


----------



## Selunca (Nov 26, 2007)

T-minus ten hours... 
*begins countdown*

I miss FA


----------



## Mence (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> So I went on FA today and I noticed I can't see it! What's the matter? Do anyone else have this problem? Is the site down?




Really!? FA is down!!? 

But seriously, please stop with these posts. We get it. The old thread was locked and, as far as I can see, no one has been saying 'oh noes, the site's down' or 'oh noes, the other site's down too', so I think you made your point. Just please give it a rest already.

Sorry to come off as an ass, but I'm just a tad bit peeved is all.


----------



## Rabid (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> So I went on FA today and I noticed I can't see it! What's the matter? Do anyone else have this problem? Is the site down?



ROFL

The joke gets funnier the longer it's drawn out! Just like Family Guy! :lol::lol::lol:

Rated 5! Would read again!


----------



## Swatcher (Nov 26, 2007)

That joke gets twice as funny every time! And it wasn't funny to begin with, so you can imagine how funny it is now.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Mence said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if I angered you. See, I just came home from work with new ideas for drawings. I drew them out and scanned them. Afterward, I uploaded them to DA and when I went to try to upload it on FA, it wouldn't let me! Is the site down of something?! I mean, I just can't see it AT ALL! What's going on?


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 26, 2007)

:neutral:

__________________________


----------



## blade (Nov 26, 2007)

Might want to shine that halo TheGreatHamster, seen your playful antics in the other thread ;p

for all those still hunting for answers:
go to -> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14757

or quoted from the link:



			
				yak said:
			
		

> At the moment we are trying to bring FA back online, but are experiencing software issues that result in a kernel panic. This is why some of you might have seen FA online for a minute, and the offline again.
> 
> Stay tuned for further updates.





			
				yak said:
			
		

> One problem solved, the other problem triggered.
> We are having issues with the operating system on the new www server, and until they are resolved, FA will not likely be coming back.
> 
> I have no time estimations at this point, but it will take at least one more day.


----------



## leeter (Nov 26, 2007)

This happens sometimes with linux/unix based machines, on the other hand thats like saying that windows bluescreens occasionally or your mac gives you the little gray box with the bomb every once in while. It will be fixed in the fullness of time, until then we shall wait patiently in a state of withdrawal.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

So...are the mods aware of FA being down? Someone should pm or email them.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> So...are the mods aware of FA being down? Someone should pm or email them.



Yeah everyone should PM and/or Email them all at once. That'll surely make them fix it faster! =D


----------



## leeter (Nov 26, 2007)

they are extremely aware and are probably just as annoyed as you are


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

If they are aware then why FA isn't up? I mean, I can't see it!


----------



## codewolf (Nov 26, 2007)

@ thegreathampster: dude, cmon, once or twice was actually funny...now its just plain annoying, cut it out will ya or i'll set bone-head on ya


----------



## blade (Nov 26, 2007)

It's invisible now, and since you lost your rainbow googles and your official FA decoder ring, you can't see it until Yak announces that it is visible again ;p


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 26, 2007)

Once again, the internet (or a part of it, at least) goes that extra mile, taking it beyond beating a dead horse. Forget beating the dead horse, forget beating the greasy stain that was the dead horse, we're now beating the spot where the greasy stain used to be, before it dried up.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 26, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Once again, the internet (or a part of it, at least) goes that extra mile, taking it beyond beating a dead horse. Forget beating the dead horse, forget beating the greasy stain that was the dead horse, we're now beating the spot where the greasy stain used to be, before it dried up.



personally i'd say with FA being down not many furs are beating anything apart from maybe their computers:wink:


----------



## Emil (Nov 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> personally i'd say with FA being down not many furs are beating anything apart from maybe their computers:wink:



Innuendo, lol :lol:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kinda turn into a message center click zombie anyways


----------



## Sinister Taz (Nov 26, 2007)

Started writing a long-winded message about how much it sucks, for me and my $1000 of commissions, to be put in the dark for so long, but decided to offer help rather than criticism. If the ADMIN reads this, I'll help pay for "professional" tech support. It took $180 to have someone work on my Sun SPARK server for two hours after it crashed, and it uses RedHat as well. Let's get some real tech support in here and get this resolved. Get back to me at snistrtaz@hotmail.com if you're interested. I'll be online for two more hours tonight.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 26, 2007)

i think we are getting a new admin above

nothing is worse then furrysite withdraw....
not even drama..actuly it is causing drama.......


............inappropriate laughter is need now

aw ha ha ha


HAHAHAHA!!!! dork needs to learn.....in before i see what you did there......lol it has nothing to do with /b/.......that makes it even funnier...let me laugh harder....BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## codewolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Sinister Taz said:
			
		

> Started writing a long-winded message about how much it sucks, for me and my $1000 of commissions, to be put in the dark for so long, but decided to offer help rather than criticism. If the ADMIN reads this, I'll help pay for "professional" tech support. It took $180 to have someone work on my Sun SPARK server for two hours after it crashed, and it uses RedHat as well. Let's get some real tech support in here and get this resolved. Get back to me at snistrtaz@hotmail.com if you're interested. I'll be online for two more hours tonight.


as far as i know the problem is that someone needs to physically be at the server to fix the problem....


----------



## blade (Nov 26, 2007)

*rubs brow, then takes a drink*

Bloody hell...This has started to turn into a drinking game.

@sinister taz: The coders have professional ties themselves and they also have other things that tie them up.  

Also, please read http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14757



			
				yak said:
			
		

> At the moment we are trying to bring FA back online, but are experiencing software issues that result in a kernel panic. This is why some of you might have seen FA online for a minute, and the offline again.
> 
> Stay tuned for further updates.





			
				yak said:
			
		

> One problem solved, the other problem triggered.
> We are having issues with the operating system on the new www server, and until they are resolved, FA will not likely be coming back.
> 
> I have no time estimations at this point, but it will take at least one more day.



tempted to ask for a lock on this thread too.


----------



## Swatcher (Nov 26, 2007)

Where IS the server, anyway?


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I really think there is something wrong with FA. I tried and tried and I can't see it!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 26, 2007)

Expect an explosion of activity as soon as it comes back up


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

Please keep unproductive posts out of this thread, especially ones that are destructive (used in the terminology as being the opposite of a constructive action, so there is no confusion), you can find better ways to amuse yourself TGH.


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 26, 2007)

But he's funny.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Rilvor! Good, you're here! Have you been to FA? It seems to be something wrong with it!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't find it cute or amusing, I'm going to ask one last time to keep this thread on topic and free of unproductive posts.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I don't find it cute or amusing, I'm going to ask one last time to keep this thread on topic and free of unproductive posts.



I agree here.  Cut it out, thegreathamster!!!


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 26, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Rilvor! Good, you're here! Have you been to FA? It seems to be something wrong with it!



Oh no! Read the note I sent you, no more nonsense or you're gone for good.


----------



## jamestigris (Nov 26, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea how twitchy I've been the last week just so I can check my message center. =):shock:


----------



## saara (Nov 26, 2007)

A few more days?  It's amazing how addictive the daily dose of reading comments can be.  FA has been off-line for what, 72 hours and I've been driven to whining about it already...

It's equally amazing how much time I seem to have to *draw* now that I'm spending less of it on-line.  Maybe FA should be off-line more often, gawd forbid.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 27, 2007)

If you guys don't update this topic, then I don't see why it should be open. What can WE the members say that is "productive" to this thread or the site? Nothing. We can't say or do anything to help. Therefore everyone's post here is unproductive. I'm just reflecting what the members will constantly say until we get an update. I don't think members should be allowed to comment on updates as it will always end up as "I-is it done yet?!!" conversations.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2007)

You can help, by not adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well TGM, I have some good news for ya! ^^ I just checked out www.furaffinity.net and it's up! I logged into it and everything. THough don't know for how long. XD


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 27, 2007)

And how is everyone else (members) is helping you guys code the site?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> And how is everyone else (members) is helping you guys code the site?



...what?

Look, the point is wether or not you have anything constructive to say, posts of an inflammatory nature, and especially in a pointless spammy nature are not needed in this thread. Wether or not you disagree with the actions of other users, this is not the place for you to decide to play your games. People are impatient, and when they are waiting for something they will constantly ask about it, it is human nature,


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 27, 2007)

You know what, even though I do not understand what I've done wrong, I'm just gonna leave it. Jesus people...


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 27, 2007)

Swatcher said:
			
		

> Where IS the server, anyway?



Somewhere in New Jersey, IIRC.  Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Swatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm from New Jersey. Maybe I can help?


----------



## Growly (Nov 27, 2007)

It... was up for a few minutes... I uploaded two pictures... and now... *sniffles* It's down again. *curls up in a ball of sad*


----------



## nemmie (Nov 27, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> It... was up for a few minutes... I uploaded two pictures... and now... *sniffles* It's down again. *curls up in a ball of sad*



Gives a big hug


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 27, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> It... was up for a few minutes... I uploaded two pictures... and now... *sniffles* It's down again. *curls up in a ball of sad*



*hugs* patience i,m sure the main site will be full back soon i have the greatest faith in the fine folks running the show


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Nov 27, 2007)

how many hours it been down? i am just curious. cuz i been able to live with FA down for a day or so, and not complain for faster fixing and etc. hell, i walked around town in Berkeley to go eat and chill, and do other rl and online things till its fixed instead of complain about it. just be patient all, it will be repaired soon :3.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Nov 27, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> It... was up for a few minutes... I uploaded two pictures... and now... *sniffles* It's down again. *curls up in a ball of sad*


"hugs" dont worry, it will be up soon, patience =3


----------



## Allan (Nov 27, 2007)

Five days without FA seems like an eternity. I am sure that the FA staff is doing their damndest to keep things running smoothly. Yes, the anxiety is a killer....I can relate. I must commend those involved for their hard work in making sure things work out okay.

And for the record, I am seriously considering donating $$ to FA as a means of helping matters that much more, and also to show my deepest appreciation for all the love I've received for my FA home page.

We will prevail. Furries unite!


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Nov 27, 2007)

Gna~a~a~a~a- I'M FREAKIN' OUT, MAN!!!!
*starts running around and smashing his head into stuff like a stoat with skull-worms (Skrjabingylosis)* Ayiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyi!!!!!
How many more days?! HOW MANY MORE?! *INEEDMYFIXOFPORNYESNICEPORNPORNPORNPORN*


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

I know the staff has been doing a lot to get the site up.  It will be great when they do get it up and running again, just have to wait it out.  I have been missing looking through the artwork.  Problem is even after the site comes back up I will still have to wait for registration to open up again. *sniffles*  Really been looking forward to registering.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have faith in the staff, everyone. ^^ The are running themselves ragged trying to get FA back up. They aren't robots and need sleep and food just like the rest of us. See this brief bit of FA being up, shows us that they are getting the job done.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Somewhere in New Jersey, IIRC.  Don't quote me on that, though.



oh man that hellhole!? :shock: well anyway when i first heard it being back up i was a bit skeptical on the performance and lo-and-behold, the server takes a gigantic shit that the coders won't be able to clean-up. most of the time its actually the hardware that can't handle such a heavy-load when there's a sudden rush in traffic. the team probably got cheated-out of some good-quality hardware. 

and yes, i'm a bit of a hardware whore


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2007)

Knowing where the server is, and having a person available "on the ground" to go get physical access to help repair it _will NOT help_ if the people in charge of said building won't let you in.

  Those joints have many layers of rather tight security - the equipment is usually in locked racks, inside a locked fenced-in cage, inside a locked room, inside a locked building  Every door keyed differently, and alarms & cameras everywhere.

  If Yak or Preyfar thought it would help, they'd have someone local already approved and security checked to go in there by now - to sit there on the phone and "Push the Reset Button, Power-cycle the box, re-seat the cards and cables, move the Ethernet cable to the other NIC, see if the blinkenlights are blinken correctly" as needed.

  Half the battle probably is that the Coders have to get someone from the hosting company to go do it for them.  And pay hourly rate for every visit, and only during "Business Hours" unless they want to pay OT.  That adds up FAST.  :shock:

  I don't know Linux enough to boot it, but I troubleshoot electrical systems for a living.  If Yak & Co. would post the fault(s) they are seeing, I'm almost certain there is someone reading here who has dealt with the same problem before and knows the simple solution.  Or the not-so-simple, so the Coders can give up trying to reset it and overnight a new RAID card that will work with the new software to the hosting site.

  Stare at the same problem long enough and you develop Tunnel Vision, you wouldn't see the solution if it had a big neon sign over it.  Been there, Done that, Have the T-Shirt...

    --<< Bruce >>--

PS:  Moderators:  The next time someone tries beating the dried up place where the greasy spot from the Dead Horse was, thinking it's still funny, get out the BOFH Hammer Of Doom ("Clue-By-Four") and use it.  Or sic Rogue on them if you're feeling really sadistic.  :shock:

Won't solve anything, but it _will_ make you feel better.


----------



## Shirazzi (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm just visualizing on how fast it will be, because the lag of the old network was kind of bad considering my pirated internet connection. Yes its legal, the person I'm connected to doesn't have any wireless protection on their router thus making it perfectly legal, I love loopholes. Now to go watch videos on Youtube and weigh the bandwidth down.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 27, 2007)

FA is back up!!!!!! for how long, I don't know.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 27, 2007)

Bruce said:
			
		

> Knowing where the server is, and having a person available "on the ground" to go get physical access to help repair it _will NOT help_ if the people in charge of said building won't let you in.
> 
> Those joints have many layers of rather tight security - the equipment is usually in locked racks, inside a locked fenced-in cage, inside a locked room, inside a locked building  Every door keyed differently, and alarms & cameras everywhere.
> 
> <<snip>>



FA isn't hosted at a random server farm somewhere.  It's hosted by Gushi, who has direct access to the servers as they're housed in his facility -- IIRC, on yer basic-style server towers (nothing like an IBM bladecenter or other industrial rackmount/bigass server).



			
				Bruce said:
			
		

> Stare at the same problem long enough and you develop Tunnel Vision, you wouldn't see the solution if it had a big neon sign over it.  Been there, Done that, Have the T-Shirt...



You ain't the only one.  >.=.<



			
				Bruce said:
			
		

> PS:  Moderators:  The next time someone tries beating the dried up place where the greasy spot from the Dead Horse was, thinking it's still funny, get out the BOFH Hammer Of Doom ("Clue-By-Four") and use it.  Or sic Rogue on them if you're feeling really sadistic.  :shock:
> 
> Won't solve anything, but it _will_ make you feel better.



If only the Clue-By-4(tm) worked properly on everyone...unfortunately, some people's "glib-ido" (the substance that surrounds stupid people that blocks bright ideas) is just too dense.





			
				Ainoko said:
			
		

> FA is back up!!!!!! for how long, I don't know.



Confirmed.  Dunno how long it'll stay up this time {crosses fingers}, but I'm logged in and checking my messages.  Running faster than normal, too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2007)

<3 FA is back.

Sorta?


----------



## Khaz (Nov 27, 2007)

FA is back!  Woohoo!

And it seems to be running far faster than it ever has before.  I'm so very grateful to everyone running the site for the upgrade, I can't describe how wonderful it is for things to load -right away-.

Here's hoping it stays up.  And thanks, so much, to everyone who devoted their time to fixing it up.

(Waiting always seems SO much easier in retrospect.  )


----------



## yak (Nov 27, 2007)

FA is back.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with Khaz about the speed, but there is one little gl;itch in the system that hope will be fixed pretty quickly.

It seems that when you click on something to mark it as veiwed when you look at it, the check dissapears after you page back to either the submissions folder or message center. It seems that one can't keep track of where they are located on the pages as they keep updating faster than one can veiw their folders.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2007)

Why is the forums taking the toil though (well at least earlier, right when FA is up, the forums are slow or down)?


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 27, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Why is the forums taking the toil though (well at least earlier, right when FA is up, the forums are slow or down)?



Think about it. The forums got really slow the moment that FA came back up. Most everyone is back on FA right about now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm... Yeah, you're right. XP

Anyway, this needs more dancing furries for celebration.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 27, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Hmm... Yeah, you're right. XP
> 
> Anyway, this needs more dancing furries for celebration.



And you my friend have just been added to my watch list!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks but... Err... I suggest not, unless you want musclefurs. XP

I forgot to add the chameleon.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 27, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Thanks but... Err... I suggest not, unless you want musclefurs. XP
> 
> I forgot to add the chameleon.



Well take a look at my faves gallery, I have an extremely wide range af art in it, including some muscle fur art as well (although you may have to spend some time looking through the gallery as there are over 100,000 pics in it at the moment)


----------

